
WHO says it has no evidence to support 'speculative' Covid-19 lab theory - NoB4Mouth
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/may/05/who-says-it-has-no-evidence-to-support-speculative-covid-19-lab-theory-pushed-by-us
======
SomeoneFromCA
Here, in Central Asia (hence my name), we have growing concern with poor
handling of the situation by WHO. For example, the WHO inspector for
Tajikistan kept saying that everything is all right down there, for the whole
month of April, but every other country in the region knew they have cases,
and suddenly, it turned out the have indeed. They also are engaging in
covering up the situation in Turkmenistan. Although they have cases down
there, the inspector says that there is no at all.

------
mytailorisrich
This lab story is given way too much attention and this is so because it is a
convenient story to spin for many governments, Trump's first and foremost but
not only.

All the credible experts say that this virus is natural and that it may have
jumped to humans years ago, and also that people in the relevant rural areas
of China have antibodies for similar virii. And then there's also SARS, MERS,
Ebola, etc.

There is a reason experts have been raising the alert for years about this:
what has happened was inevitable.

But of course laying the blame at the feet of an "hostile" government can buy
you political mileage, not least during an election year or when you're coming
under criticism.

~~~
SomeoneFromCA
"Antibodies for similar virii" have almost every person on the Earth, who ever
had a cold. No, if you are claiming that they have antibodies for precisely
Covid-19, please give us the links. You are the first I heard this from.

~~~
mytailorisrich
It's about SARS-related virii.

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6178078/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6178078/)

Basically a percentage of the people who live in areas close to large
populations of bats in Southern China have antibodies for SARS/Covid-like bat
viruses, suggesting natural, ongoing contacts.

That's probably how SARS, MERS, Covid-19 all started.

~~~
SomeoneFromCA
Unless they have antibodies for Covid-19 you point is moot.

~~~
mytailorisrich
Not at all.

My point is these are processes that are happening as we speak and have been
happening for decades, if not forever, and that, specifically, SARS/MERS-like
virii seem to be out there and interacting with humans "in the wild".

That's why I think that arguing about this lab is irrelevant and just a
political 'weapon'.

~~~
SomeoneFromCA
No one argues that it is impossible for the virus to emerge from the natural
causes. It is equally possible that emerged from the lab, there might be a
variety of reasons for that, say similar to pilot-suicides: a disgruntled
employee took it out of lab or something. There is nothing political in such a
hypothesis; quite opposite, to accuse people who consider it probable of some
political motivation is political by itself (based upon hatred of Trump for
example).

